# Redfish fly swap?



## dbrady784

Would anyone be interested in doing one? would be capped at 13 (bakers dozen). already have two other members interested. would be due sometime in august, just in time for hopefully a good fall bite. usually its pretty good on the tx coast. let me know if you're interested.


----------



## lsunoe

I am in


----------



## 6oclocktailer

I am also interested!


----------



## E-money

I would definitely participate but moving to a new house will have me tied up for a bit. If they are due in mid to late August I can jump in.


----------



## G McC

I'm interested


----------



## dbrady784

E-money said:


> I would definitely participate but moving to a new house will have me tied up for a bit. If they are due in mid to late August I can jump in.


I’m sure mid August would be fine. I’ll put you down.


----------



## bjtripp83

In


----------



## lsunoe

I’ll most likely be doing the same pattern from the sheepy swap but on a #1 or #2 instead of a #4.


----------



## dingoatemebaby

It's been a while, I'm in!


----------



## Stevie

I’m in


----------



## dbrady784

So far we have 
1. Myself 
2. Stevie
3. Dingoat
4. Lsunoe
5. Bjtripp
6. E money
7. J red

There is still plenty of spots if you want to join. When you get a chance throw up a picture of what you’re gonna tie. Doesn’t have to be all completed, just one.


----------



## E-money

I'll bet we can get @mtoddsolomon in on this


----------



## lsunoe

@Caleb.Esparza @permitchaser @WillW @texasag07 @rakeel @bryson @Ruddy Duck LA 
any of y’all?


----------



## 6oclocktailer

I can do a shrimp pattern similar to this in various brush colors if it interests y'all. The silly legs on the body would be a little longer than shown here.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

I'm in but would also likely be mid-August. I'll either do a Redfish Crack, or a Redfish Kwan


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Yeah i'm in, probably do Redfish Ritalin.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I’ll probably get in on one of these in a few months after I get some time on the vise. I like following these fly swap threads to see what you guys come up with.


----------



## E-money

I’m going to do some bunnies with either deer hair head or ep brush head. I’ll post a picture when I find one.


----------



## eightwt

I'd be willing to serve.


----------



## Stevie

View attachment 34062
Mine will be a beadhead clear water crack.


----------



## Jred




----------



## bryson

lsunoe said:


> @Caleb.Esparza @permitchaser @WillW @texasag07 @rakeel @bryson @Ruddy Duck LA
> any of y’all?


Unfortunately I think I've got to sit this one out. Look forward to following the thread and seeing what gets swapped, though!


----------



## Hhaine20

I would love to. I've never participated in a swap but have plenty of time at the vise and can tie up a few different good redfish patterns. Would love to know what expectations are and how it works.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

I’m in


----------



## permitchaser

lsunoe said:


> @Caleb.Esparza @permitchaser @WillW @texasag07 @rakeel @bryson @Ruddy Duck LA
> any of y’all?


thanks man how many do i tie


----------



## permitchaser

lsunoe said:


> I’ll most likely be doing the same pattern from the sheepy swap but on a #1 or #2 instead of a #4.
> 
> View attachment 34040


yea me too


----------



## dbrady784

permitchaser said:


> thanks man how many do i tie





Hhaine20 said:


> I would love to. I've never participated in a swap but have plenty of time at the vise and can tie up a few different good redfish patterns. Would love to know what expectations are and how it works.



If you could tie 13 because that’s what we are capping it at. Then I’m gonna say to have them done an mailed out by aug 13. Kinda middle of August and then you should be able to get them just before September when fishing starts picking up. Pm me and I’ll send you my address to send it to and then I’ll sort them and mail them back out. As far as the fly expectations are just a pattern that works for you and that you can tie well. Obviously everyone is at different levels of tying, but I say most of the time people generally try to put there best stuff out there.


----------



## Stevie

Cottons Candy on the way.


----------



## Hhaine20

dbrady784 said:


> If you could tie 13 because that’s what we are capping it at. Then I’m gonna say to have them done an mailed out by aug 13. Kinda middle of August and then you should be able to get them just before September when fishing starts picking up. Pm me and I’ll send you my address to send it to and then I’ll sort them and mail them back out. As far as the fly expectations are just a pattern that works for you and that you can tie well. Obviously everyone is at different levels of tying, but I say most of the time people generally try to put there best stuff out there.


Cool, count me in.


----------



## dbrady784

1. Myself 
2. Stevie
3. Dingoat
4. Lsunoe
5. Bjtripp
6. E money
7. J red
8. 6oclock
9. tx whip
10. mtodd
11. 8wt
12. haine
13. matthewabbott
14. permit

This is the most updated list i have. we have one extra and will cap it at 14... please keep us posted on what you are going to tie, or if anything comes up and you have to back out. 

Side note how many are local to houston area?


----------



## dbrady784

I’ve had great success with this fly, hope it will work for y’all


----------



## Jred

dbrady784 said:


> I’ve had great success with this fly, hope it will work for y’all


What the hell is that? I'm out
Jk hehe it looks good chief


----------



## ZaneD

I’m late to the party, but if someone drops out I’ll fill their spot.


----------



## OakHill63

dbrady784 said:


> So far we have
> 1. Myself
> 2. Stevie
> 3. Dingoat
> 4. Lsunoe
> 5. Bjtripp
> 6. E money
> 7. J red
> 
> There is still plenty of spots if you want to join. When you get a chance throw up a picture of what you’re gonna tie. Doesn’t have to be all completed, just one.


I’m a consumer, not a producer, and count me in....bring stuff thst I can purchase! I’d rather support local custom tyers than large companies. Don’t know if there are any other “non tyers” following this thread, but I’m sure there are other people out there thst would love to find make a connection with someone tying that “perfect fly” that they can’t get anywhere else. For me....as I’m reaching down to lift that red I just caught, smiling over to my buddy....”that fly can only be bought from so-in-so, for 20 bucks I’ll give you his/her contact info.”
Set it up, publish the dates and times, and I’ll bring my wallet.


----------



## AgAngler2370

OakHill63 said:


> I’m a consumer, not a producer, and count me in....bring stuff thst I can purchase! I’d rather support local custom tyers than large companies. Don’t know if there are any other “non tyers” following this thread, but I’m sure there are other people out there thst would love to find make a connection with someone tying that “perfect fly” that they can’t get anywhere else. For me....as I’m reaching down to lift that red I just caught, smiling over to my buddy....”that fly can only be bought from so-in-so, for 20 bucks I’ll give you his/her contact info.”
> Set it up, publish the dates and times, and I’ll bring my wallet.


Check out UnitedFly. He’s got some good patterns and ones that I don’t normally see at my local shops. I think his inventory kinda changes from time to time.


----------



## bryson

OakHill63 said:


> I’m a consumer, not a producer, and count me in....bring stuff thst I can purchase! I’d rather support local custom tyers than large companies. Don’t know if there are any other “non tyers” following this thread, but I’m sure there are other people out there thst would love to find make a connection with someone tying that “perfect fly” that they can’t get anywhere else. For me....as I’m reaching down to lift that red I just caught, smiling over to my buddy....”that fly can only be bought from so-in-so, for 20 bucks I’ll give you his/her contact info.”
> Set it up, publish the dates and times, and I’ll bring my wallet.


I've been thinking about doing a few small batches on the side. I think it's pretty cool to hear about other people catching fish on your fly, especially during those spells where I can't get out to fish myself. Shoot me a PM if you have any special requests, or if you want to see a few of my go-to patterns.


----------



## lsunoe

Trying to knock a few tonight.


----------



## Hhaine20

I've been working away this weekend too. Will be sending these little guys along. They're dangerous up on NC, hope they find the same luck down in TX.


----------



## dbrady784

Hhaine20 said:


> I've been working away this weekend too. Will be sending these little guys along. They're dangerous up on NC, hope they find the same luck down in TX.


That is quite interesting. What’s the water clarity like where you are fishing these?


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Well I’m four deep so far.


----------



## lsunoe

I have 6 completely finished and the other 7 are just missing the olive, dumbbell eyes and a weedguard. Need to head to a local shop to pick up some more olive and dumbbells. Should be done and shipped out by end of this week.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

dbrady784 said:


> Side note how many are local to houston area?


I’m local on the northeast side


----------



## Karlee

lsunoe said:


> I have 6 completely finished and the other 7 are just missing the olive, dumbbell eyes and a weedguard. Need to head to a local shop to pick up some more olive and dumbbells. Should be done and shipped out by end of this week.
> 
> View attachment 34334


I really like this pattern. Would you mind sharing what the orange and olive material is?


----------



## lsunoe

Karlee said:


> I really like this pattern. Would you mind sharing what the orange and olive material is?


They are both the 1” tarantula brush. 3-4 wraps of orange (i think the actual color is yellow/sunrise) and about 2-3 times more wraps of olive.


----------



## Hhaine20

These have worked for me when the water is a little off colored. If you don't think these would work for you I can certainly tie something else for the swap?
Or I can do them in a more natural color?

Here is the same pattern in natural colors.












dbrady784 said:


> That is quite interesting. What’s the water clarity like where you are fishing these?


----------



## Karlee

@Isunoe

Thanks, I’ll try my hand at tying some this week.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

Played around with a couple kwan patterns this afternoon. The black and purple slayed in the La Marsh last fall.


----------



## 6oclocktailer

Tx_Whipray said:


> Played around with a couple kwan patterns this afternoon. The black and purple slayed in the La Marsh last fall.


I like those a lot!


----------



## dbrady784

Hhaine20 said:


> These have worked for me when the water is a little off colored. If you don't think these would work for you I can certainly tie something else for the swap?
> Or I can do them in a more natural color?
> 
> Here is the same pattern in natural colors.


I'm good with the original I'm just curious. always good to have something different to throw when they are being picky and you can't figure them out


----------



## E-money

I’ll probably be submitting this one.


----------



## bjtripp83




----------



## 6oclocktailer

8 down


----------



## lsunoe

bjtripp83 said:


> View attachment 34700


Does it sink?


----------



## bjtripp83

Yea at a good clip bc of lead wrap around the shank. Foam is just buoyant enough to ensure that it stays upright, even when falling or pulled through heavy grass.


----------



## E-money

E-money said:


> I’ll probably be submitting this one.
> View attachment 34698
> 
> View attachment 34696


By the way, I've only tied the one so far to post so if I get some feedback on the color or material I can make changes before getting into the rest.


----------



## eightwt

This will be mine. Getting started


----------



## dbrady784

Got some flies in and couldn’t ask for a better setup. So if everyone could send a paper with your address, name both Microskiff and real name, I would appreciate it.


----------



## dingoatemebaby

Tying Capt. Michael Bruner's "Ahh Juicy Fruit"...

https://media.giphy.com/media/yxMchifRZIGEo/giphy.gif


----------



## lsunoe

All done. Should be shipping them out tomorrow.


----------



## E-money

Last night I was able to take a break from house stuff and get a few cranked out. I’m up to 6 done so only 6 left to go.


----------



## lsunoe

E-money said:


> Last night I was able to take a break from house stuff and get a few cranked out. I’m up to 6 done so only 6 left to go.
> View attachment 35332
> 
> View attachment 35336
> 
> View attachment 35334


Looking good! I think there’s 14 people in swap fyi


----------



## E-money

lsunoe said:


> Looking good! I think there’s 14 people in swap fyi


Oh ok. Well then 8 more lol


----------



## Tx_Whipray

First 6 done. I’m leaving on a work trip tomorrow, then fishing this weekend, then another work trip next Monday. Won’t be able to finish until second half of next week.


----------



## dbrady784

As of now still 14 people, please let me know if anyone cannot finish. Pm me for shipping address


----------



## eightwt

6 done, few more today.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Mine should hit the mailbox tomorrow.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

I was able to knock out a couple more tonight before I hit the road in the morning. I get home WEdnesday, so should be able to finish Thursday night and get them in the mail Friday.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Honestly I haven't had time to start. I'm going to have to bow out of this one I'm afraid fellas. New job is kicking my ass.


----------



## E-money

dbrady784 said:


> As of now still 14 people, please let me know if anyone cannot finish. Pm me for shipping address


If you guys are looking for drops I could get out as well. Still moving into the new house and I doubt I make the deadline as I expected.


----------



## lsunoe

E-money said:


> If you guys are looking for drops I could get out as well. Still moving into the new house and I doubt I make the deadline as I expected.


If you do back out I’ll be trading you one of my flies for one of yours you already tied. Was excited to try those out.


----------



## 6oclocktailer

lsunoe said:


> If you do back out I’ll be trading you one of my flies for one of yours you already tied. Was excited to try those out.


I would like to do the same! I like your pattern a lot.


----------



## Stevie

6oclocktailer said:


> I would like to do the same! I like your pattern a lot.


Glad I tied and mailed 13 flies 2 weeks ago... should we extend the deadline a week or 2?


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Shipped...

Edit: I sent all 13 I tied.


----------



## dbrady784

I’m in no rush either way, so if these guys could finish with a week or two extension I would be fine. If anyone is opposed to it just let me know


----------



## E-money

dbrady784 said:


> I’m in no rush either way, so if these guys could finish with a week or two extension I would be fine. If anyone is opposed to it just let me know


I could finish with an extension for sure. I thought wed be in the house by now but looks like painters wont be done until late this week and bulk of moving will be the weekend. In the mean time its working on little things here and there to get ready that are occupying my time.


----------



## Hhaine20

I've already got my files in, but I'm in no hurry to receive them. I'd probably prefer to just give a few days extra time and let everyone get them in as fast as they can. Excited to get this package when it shows up in the mail.


----------



## dbrady784

Out of the people who haven’t sent in there flies, how many plan on sending them still?


----------



## lsunoe

dbrady784 said:


> Out of the people who haven’t sent in there flies, how many plan on sending them still?


I'll be getting them out tomorrow.


----------



## eightwt

Have 2 left and should be done today


----------



## dbrady784

If you haven’t shipped please PM me. I have moved and have a new address


----------



## E-money

Ok, we got moved in this weekend and there is still plenty to do, but I will try to get the rest knocked out this week.


----------



## eightwt

Fini. .... In the mail tomorrow.


----------



## dingoatemebaby

In the mail mañana, couple extra for the organizer, thanks again!
View attachment 37222


----------



## E-money

dingoatemebaby said:


> In the mail mañana, couple extra for the organizer, thanks again!
> View attachment 37222


ooooooo those look yummy. That's going to crush some reds!


----------



## Tx_Whipray

Got your PM. I'm traveling, but I'll get them out Thursday when I get home.


----------



## TieOneOnJax

Somehow just saw this thread. Kicking myself for not getting in. If anyone has bailed and the deadline is pushed to next weekend (8/25 ish) I could gladly jump in and whip op some bugs. If not, be sure to count me in for the next one.


----------



## E-money

Got another couple done last night. Don’t have all of our new furniture (tying locations) and not a whole lot of free time, but I’ll be done soon. Thanks for the extension. Some great flies in here that I’m excited about getting.


----------



## lsunoe

E-money said:


> Got another couple done last night. Don’t have all of our new furniture (tying locations) and not a whole lot of free time, but I’ll be done soon. Thanks for the extension. Some great flies in here that I’m excited about getting.
> View attachment 37502


Disappointed in your beer choice. You're normally better than that


----------



## E-money

lsunoe said:


> Disappointed in your beer choice. You're normally better than that


Not pictured are the 3 Jucifers that I had before haha the RinseWater Light was left over from the beer I bought for my buddies who helped me move on Saturday. But after the 3 jucies I wasn't feeling like I should drive to get more. I did what had to be done.


----------



## bryson

TieOneOnJax said:


> Somehow just saw this thread. Kicking myself for not getting in. If anyone has bailed and the deadline is pushed to next weekend (8/25 ish) I could gladly jump in and whip op some bugs. If not, be sure to count me in for the next one.


I think Todd stepped out, so there might be a spot still open? I don't know, I'd ask the host -- I think that's @dbrady784, but I'm not sure


----------



## dbrady784

TieOneOnJax said:


> Somehow just saw this thread. Kicking myself for not getting in. If anyone has bailed and the deadline is pushed to next weekend (8/25 ish) I could gladly jump in and whip op some bugs. If not, be sure to count me in for the next one.


Have had at least one come out and say they’ve stepped out but haven’t even received 10 yet, so if you wanna tie 13. You are welcome to and we’ll het you what I end up getting. Pm me for address


----------



## Tx_Whipray

These are going out tomorrow.


----------



## permitchaser

Sorry, its summer so my triathlon training has been going on 7 days a week. Ill try to get some out this week


----------



## E-money

Needed some more material to finish out but it’s coming in today so I’ll finish up this week as well. Thanks again for the extension. And I got some real drinkers for while I finish up to make ya happy Mike!


----------



## lsunoe

E-money said:


> Needed some more material to finish out but it’s coming in today so I’ll finish up this week as well. Thanks again for the extension. And I got some real drinkers for while I finish up to make ya happy Mike!
> View attachment 38096


2 of my favorites. Ghost in the Machine is something special. Thinking about buying a couple 4 packs to stow away for when they disappear again.


----------



## E-money

lsunoe said:


> 2 of my favorites. Ghost in the Machine is something special. Thinking about buying a couple 4 packs to stow away for when they disappear again.


Keep an eye out for the collaboration that Spindletap is doing with Parish in the near future. If it is anything like the first one that was released after Harvey to support Houston, I'll have a case in my fridge.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Man, y’all are making me thirsty and I have to go into work in a few hours....


----------



## lsunoe

Just shipped mine out. They’ll be to you Friday


----------



## dbrady784

Trying to get them sorted. Is there anyone who hasn’t sent them in yet?


----------



## Tx_Whipray

You should get mine today. If not, I'll send you the UPS tracking number.


----------



## TieOneOnJax

dbrady784 said:


> Trying to get them sorted. Is there anyone who hasn’t sent them in yet?


Sorry, joined the party a little late and I’m not quite there yet. 6 down, 7 to go. Would be done with 7 but the last one I tied last night had no legs and an upsidedown weed guard...thanks bourbon. I should have them in the mail Fri morning. Here’s what y’all will be getting from me.


----------



## E-money

dbrady784 said:


> Trying to get them sorted. Is there anyone who hasn’t sent them in yet?


Mine have not been sent yet. But I should be able to have them sent by Friday as well.


----------



## E-money

That’s a wrap. I’ll stick them in the mail tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## E-money

What is everyone's best method of shipping these? I have tried a few options. Last time I put them in a pre-filled out flat rate shipping box addressed back to me with $10 inside to cover the shipping. Then I put that box inside of an envelope and shipped that way. Anyone got a better way?


----------



## lsunoe

E-money said:


> What is everyone's best method of shipping these? I have tried a few options. Last time I put them in a pre-filled out flat rate shipping box addressed back to me with $10 inside to cover the shipping. Then I put that box inside of an envelope and shipped that way. Anyone got a better way?


I liked this way the best when dealing with them.


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ

I just stumbled on this... I'll jump in on the next one y'all do


----------



## eightwt

The way I did except I put the postage on the box before sending.


----------



## E-money

eightwt said:


> The way I did except I put the postage on the box before sending.


I did this once but they made me put seven stamps on rather than just prepay the way I otherwise would.


----------



## E-money

IN THE MAIL! Ran out and sent them during lunch. I went ahead and prepaid for the return box. That was indeed a pretty easy process.


----------



## TieOneOnJax

E-money said:


> IN THE MAIL! Ran out and sent them during lunch. I went ahead and prepaid for the return box. That was indeed a pretty easy process.


Sent out my flies today over lunch. I just included a pre-paid shipping label that can be attached to the box I sent them in. Looking forward to stocking the box with some fun new stuff!


----------



## 6oclocktailer

Dropped mine off at the post office this morning.


----------



## bjtripp83

I didn't think about return shipping at all. Venmo some money to cover?


----------



## dbrady784

bjtripp83 said:


> I didn't think about return shipping at all. Venmo some money to cover?


If you didn’t don’t worry about it.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

I didn't think about it, either. I was in such a rush to get them sent. I'd also be happy to Venmo you some money.


----------



## bjtripp83

dbrady784 said:


> If you didn’t don’t worry about it.


You the man.


----------



## dbrady784

Other than tie one on Jax I believe everyone has mailed them to me.


----------



## TieOneOnJax

dbrady784 said:


> Other than tie one on Jax I believe everyone has mailed them to me.


Sent mine on Thurs (see above). Paid for 2 day shipping so you should get them on Monday. If you don’t get them Monday let me know and I’ll pull up the tracking number.


----------



## Hhaine20

Sounds like we'll be getting them back soon then! I'm pretty excited. Have a trip planned the second week of Sept to give them all a go in Charleston, SC and Savannah, GA.

Also happy to Venmo for return shipping. Totally didn't even think about when sending them out.


----------



## E-money

I hope that my flies reached you. I think anticipated delivery was Monday.


----------



## dbrady784

I received everyone’s flies that said they sent them. There was only 12 people total that particatped so everyone is getting 11 flies. I can send back yours too if you would like. I will wait until tomorrow to send these out just in case. Reach me with any further questions. Thanks


----------



## eightwt

If there is extra, keep it for yourself.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

Yea, you can keep my extras too. Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## lsunoe

Yep extra is yours.


----------



## bjtripp83

Keep em


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Same


----------



## WillW

Feel free to send the extras to me for field testing


----------



## Jred

I'll send you a bill for my extras


----------



## Hhaine20

Thanks for putting in the time to do this. Excited to add some new flies to the box. Keep em'.


----------



## efi2712micro

Up for the next round if you are having one .... getting the hang of it now!


----------



## dbrady784

efi2712micro said:


> Up for the next round if you are having one .... getting the hang of it now!


I would be down but the date would had to be a few months out


----------



## TieOneOnJax

efi2712micro said:


> Up for the next round if you are having one .... getting the hang of it now!


9 Out of 10 redfish surveyed said they would eat that.


----------



## E-money

Keep my extras as well. Thanks for organizing.


----------



## Backwater

efi2712micro said:


>


Sweet! I'd eat that thing!


----------



## Jred

Had my flies hand delivered today and they all look great. Thanks everyone! I'll post pics as I catch em


----------



## Hhaine20

efi2712micro said:


> Up for the next round if you are having one .... getting the hang of it now!


I'd participate again too. I've been working perfecting a shrimp pattern that I'd love to send next time.


----------



## efi2712micro

Hhaine20 said:


> I'd participate again too. I've been working perfecting a shrimp pattern that I'd love to send next time.


Does it swim hook down?


----------



## Hhaine20

Yeah this d


efi2712micro said:


> Does it swim hook down?


Yes this design was made to swim hook down. The pattern originated from the guys at Fly Fish Food. I do think the hook could be inverted and I've also thought about adding a crayfish/shrimp tail from flymen Co as a variation.


----------



## E-money

Jred said:


> Had my flies hand delivered today and they all look great. Thanks everyone! I'll post pics as I catch em


Don't be afraid to post a picture of all of the flies before you catch!


----------



## wmw4

I'd like to get in as well if you end up running another one. All the flies look great and have me pretty jealous that I missed this one.


----------



## dbrady784

I will say if we run another, or if anyone does. That shipping usps and in a small flat rate box or envelope seems to have been the easiest. That way you only have to go to one place instead of fedex, ups, and usps.


----------



## dbrady784

Can Eric pierron pm me his address. Almost all got sent out today..


----------



## eightwt

Received the fly's today. Look like fish catchers, even with me flinging them! Best to all those that participated.


----------



## E-money

Pretty damn solid fly swap. Good work everyone.


----------



## Hhaine20

Has everyone already received their flies in the mail? I'm still anxiously awaiting mine.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Hhaine20 said:


> Has everyone already received their flies in the mail? I'm still anxiously awaiting mine.


I haven’t received mine yet either.


----------



## TieOneOnJax

Hhaine20 said:


> Has everyone already received their flies in the mail? I'm still anxiously awaiting mine.


Still awaiting mine too.


----------



## Hhaine20

Ok cool. I was getting fly envy looking at the posts above. Glad to know I'm not the only one. You could also just call me an impatient SOB.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Hhaine20 said:


> Ok cool. I was getting fly envy looking at the posts above. Glad to know I'm not the only one. You could also just call me an impatient SOB.


Ha. Me too. Lol

And it could always be worse... I found out about a week and a half ago I’ll be working nights until November. 

Probably won’t even have a chance to pick up a rod.


----------



## dbrady784

MatthewAbbott said:


> I haven’t received mine yet either.


Yours got sent back to me. I just sent again today. Should get it tuesday


----------



## Hhaine20

E-money said:


> Pretty damn solid fly swap. Good work everyone.
> 
> View attachment 40270





MatthewAbbott said:


> Ha. Me too. Lol
> 
> And it could always be worse... I found out about a week and a half ago I’ll be working nights until November.
> 
> Probably won’t even have a chance to pick up a rod.



Yeah, unfortunately, hurricane Florance looks like it has other plans for me than fishing this weekend. Hoping for the best, but forecasts don't look great. Hope everyone on the East Coast stays safe and gets off easy.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Hhaine20 said:


> Yeah, unfortunately, hurricane Florance looks like it has other plans for me than fishing this weekend. Hoping for the best, but forecasts don't look great. Hope everyone on the East Coast stays safe and gets off easy.


Be careful buddy


----------



## MatthewAbbott

dbrady784 said:


> Yours got sent back to me. I just sent again today. Should get it tuesday


Awesome. Thanks


----------



## Hhaine20

Flies showed up last night! Ran back from the mailbox and ripped open the package. Nice work to everyone and hope to join in again sometime. Now if Florence would just move along we can get back out on the water.


----------



## TieOneOnJax

Got my box last night, great looking stuff guys!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

E-money said:


> Pretty damn solid fly swap. Good work everyone.
> 
> View attachment 40270


Dang those look tasty!


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Got mine in. Awesome job guys. Can’t wait until November when I’m off nights and get a chance to throw them. 

Thanks Brady for making it happen. Pm me if I owe you anything.


----------



## Backwater

Nice looking flies guys!! I want to see the fish caught on those candies!


----------



## MatthewAbbott

TieOneOnJax said:


> Sorry, joined the party a little late and I’m not quite there yet. 6 down, 7 to go. Would be done with 7 but the last one I tied last night had no legs and an upsidedown weed guard...thanks bourbon. I should have them in the mail Fri morning. Here’s what y’all will be getting from me.
> 
> View attachment 38376


What hook did you use for these?


----------



## E-money

Got a few slots on the fly I submitted this morning. Vicious attacks.









View attachment 41566


----------



## TieOneOnJax

MatthewAbbott said:


> What hook did you use for these?


Truth be told, I tied 11 on the Gammy L11S-3H and the others 2 on a different Gammy (similar style hook but slightly shorter shank, drawing a blank on the model). I know, so much for quality control.


----------



## Jred

TieOneOnJax said:


> Sorry, joined the party a little late and I’m not quite there yet. 6 down, 7 to go. Would be done with 7 but the last one I tied last night had no legs and an upsidedown weed guard...thanks bourbon. I should have them in the mail Fri morning. Here’s what y’all will be getting from me.
> 
> View attachment 38376


Your fly got it done this overcast windy morning in Texas


----------



## E-money

Slot fish were biting well so I tried to get a few of y’alls flies choked down. Managed to catch 8-9 fish on 4 different flies. Lost two more on the purple kwanish fly on left.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

One of these days I’ll get off this turnaround night shift and put these flys to work....


----------



## TieOneOnJax

Jred said:


> View attachment 42958
> 
> Your fly got it done this overcast windy morning in Texas


That’s awesome man! What a beautiful looking fish! Thanks for sharing that with me!


----------



## TieOneOnJax

E-money said:


> Slot fish were biting well so I tried to get a few of y’alls flies choked down. Managed to catch 8-9 fish on 4 different flies. Lost two more on the purple kwanish fly on left.
> View attachment 43178
> 
> View attachment 43176
> View attachment 43180
> View attachment 43182
> View attachment 43184
> View attachment 43186
> View attachment 43188
> View attachment 43190


What a day! Great job man, I’m supper happy the fly is working out! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Jred

Got a few more this morning on some flies from the swap


----------



## 6oclocktailer

Jred said:


> View attachment 43658
> View attachment 43652
> View attachment 43654
> View attachment 43656
> View attachment 43650
> View attachment 43648
> Got a few more this morning on some flies from the swap


Glad it worked for ya brotha, I’ll be trying yours as soon as I can get out there.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

I’m making my first trip of the season to Cocodrie this weekend. I’ll be putting these to the test and reporting back.


----------



## lsunoe

Tx_Whipray said:


> I’m making my first trip of the season to Cocodrie this weekend. I’ll be putting these to the test and reporting back.


Hopefully the weather cooperates a little this weekend. Been debating if I'm heading down or not.


----------



## E-money

lsunoe said:


> Hopefully the weather cooperates a little this weekend. Been debating if I'm heading down or not.


Don't worry about me.....I'll just be sitting over here waiting for you to be available.


----------



## lsunoe

E-money said:


> Don't worry about me.....I'll just be sitting over here waiting for you to be available.


Text sent


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Finally got out this mourning.
@bryson (from a previous swap)






@eightwt



















Put one in the boat with mine.


----------



## bryson

@MatthewAbbott awesome! Glad to see it getting some use!


----------



## MatthewAbbott

bryson said:


> @MatthewAbbott awesome! Glad to see it getting some use!


Yeah it’s still hanging in there. Little chewed up though!!


----------

